# Old Skull?  Wanna serial story hour?



## (contact) (Sep 16, 2002)

Waaaaay back in the day, Piratecat posted my TOEE2 logs as a serial installment-- a post a day.  It was pretty damn fun, IIRC, as some of the old school posters like Ranger Wicket, Wulf, Sagrio, etc. will remember.

Would y'all be interested in seeing them again?  Is there any interest out there for a serial story hour?

Old schoolers, would you care to see them again?

Holla back, ENBoards.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 16, 2002)

YES!

Now if only we could get them illustrated one-a-day... 


Wulf


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 16, 2002)

Ah the nostalgia!  Ah, the memories!, Ah, the humanity!  All those dead PC's...  Do we really want to live through their horrible, interminable, rapid-fire deaths all over again?

_Hell Yeah!_

Bring it on!


----------



## Rune (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh, _hell_ yeah!

Piratecat used to talk about how his jaw kept dropping lower and lower toward the keyboard as he read, but I've got him topped, there.

My a** kept falling closer and closer to the floor as I read.

'Cause I was laughing it off.


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 17, 2002)

A great story; I'd love to read it again...


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 17, 2002)

T-O-E-E! T-O-E-E!

[Holds lighter high.  Burns fingers.  Curses.  Gets distracted by lack of ice cubes in freezer.  Wanders off sucking fingers and cursing some more.]


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey, I'm all for reading it again, myself.

Just so long as you edit out the incident with the Daern's Iron Fortress. Ick!


----------



## Rune (Sep 17, 2002)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm all for reading it again, myself.
> 
> Just so long as you edit out the incident with the Daern's Iron Fortress. Ick! *




_It should have been you, Jespo!_


----------



## Samnell (Sep 17, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *Old schoolers, would you care to see them again?
> *




Yes, please. Must have Jespo.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 17, 2002)

Sounds great to me. Post on, brother (contact)!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes!

We like serials, and that was a great laugh (in an icky, "don't go up the stairs on your own" kind of way!!)

Cheers


----------



## (contact) (Sep 17, 2002)

You (all) got it.

Make sure to pimp the S.H. when you can!  We'll get some new eyes on the story.


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 17, 2002)

Consider it Pimped...

I'll plug it in my story hour as soon as I post in it again...


----------



## (contact) (Sep 17, 2002)

This really isn't the forum, but all this talk about pimping reminds me of back when I was staying w/ Prisantha & Heydricus' players, and they lived near a prostitution/drug spot, and I heard these two pimps having a (literally) 15-minute screaming match under the window I was trying to sleep next to.

One pimp kept calling the other pimp's ladies "hobos".  As in "You ain't got hoes, you got hoboes".


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 17, 2002)

What kind of trick question was that, (cntxt)?  Of course we want it again.

Did Horacio get to see it before?

Think of Horacio!


----------



## (contact) (Sep 18, 2002)

For the _kids_, man!

PC will set up the thread, just like the good old days.  

Maybe I'll take Wulf up on a drawing a day co-post with the daily serial.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 18, 2002)

This was a mighty fine story hour.  I strongly recomend it!

Ancalagon


----------



## Horacio (Sep 18, 2002)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *What kind of trick question was that, (cntxt)?  Of course we want it again.
> 
> Did Horacio get to see it before?
> 
> Think of Horacio! *




Not, I didn't see it. And OF COURSE I want it!
Thanks for thinking of me...


----------

